# Does anyone with leaky gas have a rectal prolapse?



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Ive had leaky gas for about 2 years now and I think it might be because of a rectal prolapse, has anyone had surgery for rectal prolapse and had success with getting rid of leaky gas?


----------



## Stinkybeauty (Sep 16, 2017)

I do!! But I havent been to the doc to confirm it. I can definitely feel it through my vaginal wall.


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

I do, and Im trying to get in to see a colorectal surgeon. I also have a rectocele.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Why not pengu


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

rectal prolapses are know to cause Faecal incontinence


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Stinkybeauty and Uh_oh what type of rectal prolapse do u think u have, I havent been able to confirm if I have it or not but I think Ive got a mucosal prolapse


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Wont a doctor see a prolapse anyway?


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

What do u mean poker face


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

I´m truly amazed, a lot of people here could use a couple of minutes of their precious time to explain this so you probably don´t make the same mistake: A lot of users here with "leaky gas" had rectal prolapse, internal, external, mucosal, etc. and fixed it through surgery but the leaky gas continued without change. I personally first did a PPH for mucosal prolapse and nothing, later did a rectopexy (similar to the sutured rectopexy) with sigmoid resection for internal lower prolapse and only solved the constipation, leaky gas, wet anus, etc. continued.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

The thing is that I dont have a wet anus or constipation. So I might be different, and hopefully Ill be able to get better


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

The rectal prolapse is the only thing Ive noticed as being different from when I was at a healthy stage to now


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

Best of luck. Come back to tell us how it went, for the good of present and future sufferers.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Still havent been able to go visit the doctor, have any of you?


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

I had an appointment with a colorectal surgeon, who confirmed I had a full thickness external rectal prolapse. Right now I am still undergoing tests to see what kind of surgery would be best. Tomorrow I undergo a gastrografin enema to determine if there is so much superfluous bowel that a resection is necessary. I hope not, because Ive heard that resection reduces colon transit times and that is a problem for me since Im D-predominant. I realize that prolapse surgery doesnt resolve or improve incontinence issues in every patient. Studies indicate that anywhere from 30-70% of patients see their continence improve following prolapse repair. Its not a silver bullet but its worth a shot. Its something that needs to be fixed anyway. I will let you guys know what kind of repair the doctor performs and give an update in a years time to let you know if the LG issue is improved or, hopefully, entirely cured.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Howd u go?


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

And changes?


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Any*


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Tomorrow I’m scheduled to undergo a rectopexy. The surgery was delayed because it was found in a defecating proctogram that I had a non-relaxing puborectalis muscle, which was believed to be the root cause of my straining in the bathroom and therefore my prolapse. The surgeon refused to go forward until I had completed a round of biofeedback for bowel retraining, to learn to relax my PR muscle and stop further straining. This was completed after a couple of months. My surgeon warned me that up to a third of patients who undergo surgery for prolapse have a recurrence and recommended going back to biofeedback in 2 years’ time for refresher bowel training. She said that even patients who do everything right are looking at a 10% recurrence rate at best. I’m worried that my issues will persist after surgery because I let it go on for years, but I’m hoping for the best. Of course, she could not say definitively whether surgery would resolve my continence issues. She said continence may not return right away as the body needs time to readjust and told me to give it at least 6 months. I will follow up again to let you know the results of the surgery over time.


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

I hope you are doing ok Uh_oh.


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Im a little over 3 weeks post-surgery now. The procedure itself went okay, although the surgeon accidentally nicked one of my ureters and they had to place a stent, which was taken out a few days ago. I was in the hospital for 5 days and went back to work the day after I was discharged. The incision bled quite a bit initially, but is healing ok. There was a lot of abdominal swelling and it is just now starting to go away. Ive not noticed much change in my continence, but my surgeon told me that it might be 6 months to a year before we know what the outcome is. She said that because Im relatively young (35) I might have a better chance of improvement. Unfortunately, Ive also been living with this problem for 5 or 6 years and the repeated trauma and damage to the pudendal nerves may prevent me from making a recovery. My surgeon said that she wouldnt even consider doing any further procedures for continence until at least a year has passed. So Ill wait and see. Before surgery, I would say I scored a 6 on the Cleveland Clinic Incontinence Scale. I leak gas or small amounts of mucus on most days of the week and it has affected my lifestyle. It may not be realistic to expect perfect continence or a complete resolution of the LG problem, but I hope to bring my score low enough to live close to a normal life. I will update again in a few months, or earlier than that if anything changes. I dont mean to make this thread all about me, but I wanted to post my progress here so that others who have an external rectal prolapse have an idea what to expect.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Uh_oh said:


> Im a little over 3 weeks post-surgery now. The procedure itself went okay, although the surgeon accidentally nicked one of my ureters and they had to place a stent, which was taken out a few days ago. I was in the hospital for 5 days and went back to work the day after I was discharged. The incision bled quite a bit initially, but is healing ok. There was a lot of abdominal swelling and it is just now starting to go away. Ive not noticed much change in my continence, but my surgeon told me that it might be 6 months to a year before we know what the outcome is. She said that because Im relatively young (35) I might have a better chance of improvement. Unfortunately, Ive also been living with this problem for 5 or 6 years and the repeated trauma and damage to the pudendal nerves may prevent me from making a recovery. My surgeon said that she wouldnt even consider doing any further procedures for continence until at least a year has passed. So Ill wait and see. Before surgery, I would say I scored a 6 on the Cleveland Clinic Incontinence Scale. I leak gas or small amounts of mucus on most days of the week and it has affected my lifestyle. It may not be realistic to expect perfect continence or a complete resolution of the LG problem, but I hope to bring my score low enough to live close to a normal life. I will update again in a few months, or earlier than that if anything changes. I dont mean to make this thread all about me, but I wanted to post my progress here so that others who have an external rectal prolapse have an idea what to expect.


Keep us updated, your actually helping people out by doing this so don't worry. And I'm praying this works for you so that I could give it a go and hopefully get cured.


----------



## Adeno7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Lg2001 said:


> Ive had leaky gas for about 2 years now and I think it might be because of a rectal prolapse, has anyone had surgery for rectal prolapse and had success with getting rid of leaky gas?


----------



## Adeno7 (Mar 8, 2019)

It's a mixture of anorectal porblems with bacterial overgrowth or any factor that make flats and intestinal gases


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

It has been five months since I had my surgery. I wish I could say that my symptoms have improved, but they have not. I still leak gas and small amounts of moisture nearly every day. There is obstruction when trying to have a BM as well, and I have had to rely on splinting to empty. On the advice of the surgeon’s office I’m going through a second round of biofeedback to correct a non-relaxing PR muscle and to strengthen my pelvic floor. I am supposed to give it more time to see an improvement, but at this point I’m not expecting that much will change. At any rate, I will have to wait at least another 7 months before my surgeon will consider treating my ongoing continence issues. I have a followup appointment in September. I’ll let you know how that goes.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear that it didnt work out for you pal, atleast you solved one problem huh? Just keep it up someone will find a fix all eventually, until then go with the flow and keep relaxed and work on pelvic floor muscles and tenseness.

Goodluck!!


----------

